
Facebook's new data-sharing policies are crashing Tinder - ExactoKnight
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-policies-tinder-crashing/
======
bt3
Not just Tinder, but loads of other applications that rely on FB to data or
integration. Something as simple as loading Instagram stories onto a site died
with an dead endpoint, despite the original depreciation being slated for
December.

The lack of heads-up is troubling, but supposedly appropriate given the
situation.

